

I Am The "Other Developer". - tomp
http://blog.matt-darby.com/essays/i-am-the-other-developer

======
pedalpete
I had no idea what this was when I started reading it, but is related to this
blog post [http://blogjustine.wordpress.com/2013/10/12/because-it-
needs...](http://blogjustine.wordpress.com/2013/10/12/because-it-needs-to-be-
said/), and the hn comments are here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6537587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6537587)

I'm not sure Matt really adds anything to the conversation, which is maybe
good and bad. Does anything else need to be added? Do we need to hear from
Joe?

I don't think the 'facts' of the case matter that much. The important thing is
that Justine feels she needs to be heard, that the men in our industry should
be more conscious of how they are making women feel.

That isn't a dig at Joe at all. This story should have the same effect if we
know the names of the people or not. We keep hearing story after story of how
women have been treated badly at geek events, and we should be thanking her
(and the other women) for having the strength to stand up and tell us, rather
than hide in the shadows in shame.

I guess the important thing is we should also thank Matt. Thank him for
showing us how easy it can be to defuse these sorts of situations when they
happen.

If you see wrong-doings now, will you take action? I hope I will.

